# Tank Video



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/v/10150870785869200
Hopefully this works!

I wanted to share this video with you guys, I haven't really had a chance to do much photography (let alone not having a great camera).

Enjoy!


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Edited it to make sure everyone can see it.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Has anyone seen this? I would have liked some feedback...


----------



## CallMeKenny (Aug 26, 2010)

The video is kinda blurry, but from what I can see I really like the way your tank looks!


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks Kenny. I appreciate the feedback. At least I know you can see it now. I am working in getting a nicer camera so I can take better video soon.


----------



## Tovarish (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice!
That is some tiger lotus you have (mine refuses to grow much). Do you dose your tank with anything ?


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey Thanks Tovarish!

I do dose and have CO2 as well. I have had to cut those guys right down recently as they've been growing out of control!


----------



## SandeepD (Dec 25, 2011)

hi..tank plants look great but it looks a bit overstocked with a mix of species..are you planning to add Discus to the same....maybe you may want to go with a S.American theme instead of like mollies with the tetras or with Discus etc..

would like to see some HQ photos


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey Sandeep,

Tank is definitely not overstocked... The depth isn't apparent in the video. Species have been streamlined recently. I have decided to get the discus their own tank. I am working on assembling it now. They will most likely be mixed in with some cardinals, and not sure what else... I wish I had a good enough camera to get you some photos the tank has really changed since I shot this video. Thanks for the comments!


----------



## SandeepD (Dec 25, 2011)

well i hope you do make it a planted one, you know what you are doing  , Discus with a shoal of cardinals look great - another great addition to a Discus tank (personal preference) are the German Blue Rams (never did understand the S.American - German connection) they are beautiful


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

It will definitely be a planted tank! I considered the electric blue rams too.. I think you and I have similar tastes  Let's hope I stumble upon a good camera deal so I can get you some photos soon.

Cheers!


----------

